# Motorpack 5 spindle from Ekstrom Carlson



## jimreed1948 (Apr 17, 2013)

The Motorpack 5 spindle from Ekstrom Carlson comes from Italy. The vendor is in Modena Italy. Anyone know contact information for the vendor? I've been doing some searches but cannot find anything yet. I'll be within 2 hours of Modena in about 3 weeks. I wouldn't mind dropping by and seeing what a spindle would cost. Maybe a little cheaper maybe not.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Jim

Have you tried contacting ACIMALL? As the Italian trade body they will probably be able to help

Regards

Phil


----------



## jimreed1948 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. I'll check that out.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Also make sure it will work on 60htz


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

fixtureman said:


> Also make sure it will work on 60htz


Spindles run in the hundreds of hz. Changing teh Hz changes teh speed. 400Hz is 2400rpm for example.

Its the VFD that needs to work on 60hz input.

You probably want a 220V 3phase spindle though.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bloomingtonmike said:


> Its the VFD that needs to work on 60hz input.
> 
> You probably want a 220V 3phase spindle though.


The voltage for 3-phase in Europe is 380 to 415 volts phase to phase. As the VFD is housed in the machine controller it should just be a matter of asking the spindle supplier to match the output from the VFD


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Phil P said:


> The voltage for 3-phase in Europe is 380 to 415 volts phase to phase. As the VFD is housed in the machine controller it should just be a matter of asking the spindle supplier to match the output from the VFD


Jim is in the USA. His VFD will be outputting 220V 3phase most likely (make zero difference where it is in the machine - he can add one anywhere he wants as long as he can get power to it). His Spindle must match that VFD's voltage. Pretty sure we are saying the same thing but just trying to be clear.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

As far as I know high speed spindles don't necessarilly run on the same voltage as the mains. Used to have a Rye production shaper with a Coborn head (UK maker) where the input fom mains was 415 volts @ 50Hz, but the head required 160 volts @ 200 to 300Hz (for 12,000 to 18,000rpm). The spindle voltage must match the output from the power supply, but that is not necessarilly be the same as the voltage of the mains. Hence the motor manufacturer will need to be given the output spec from the VFD

Regards

Phil


----------



## jimreed1948 (Apr 17, 2013)

After talking with a couple of spindles suppliers, they each asked quite a few questions, (i.e. home use, industrial use, power into the building, cutting metal, wood, etc.) each one told me they would supply a spindle kit. After answering their questions and they knew it would be used in a home workshop enviroment they told me what the spindle kit consisted of. The kit would have everything required to get the spindle up and running. I would need to run a 220 V single phase line to my machines location for the tie in. From that point forward everything else is furnished by them. I'll either get a Columbo or an Ekstrom/Carlson. I'm not sure which one yet. 

I will be in Italy for a week or so very soon and thought about making a purchase there. Both companies did not recommend making the purchase there. Not knowing a word of Italian, there is no telling what I would come home with and then customer support, technical support, etc would be non existant.


----------

